

Flickr, Django, PostGIS: Mashing up a world of photos - timbowen
http://www.trailbehind.com/trips/view_report/114

======
andrewljohnson
Way to go Tim!

Welcome to TrailBehind - your first project looks great.

~~~
diN0bot
mos def. photos makes the app come alive! sweet.

------
mountain_man
Really cool. Love the lion cub photo. It'd be neat to see where each photo was
taken on the map. Not sure if flickr exposes that though.

